# Error for wireless request "Set Frequency"

## lsegalla

Nella mia eth4 (usbkey della linksys) che tempo fa ho configurato quando mi va alla ricerca dell'access point all'avvio mi visualizza un errore che non so cos'è.... poi la scheda funziona.

Posto il log all'avvio del servizio e all'acquisizione dell'indirizzo via dhcp

```

gentoo-notebook luca # /etc/init.d/net.eth4 restart

 * Stopping eth4

 *   Bringing down eth4

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on eth4 ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth4 ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting eth4

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth4

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth4 ; Operation not permitted.

 *     eth4 connected to ESSID "airlive" at FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

 *     in managed mode on channel 2 (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuration not set for eth4 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth4

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *       eth4 received address 192.168.1.4/24

```

Non so cosa sia sto errore

Error for wireless request "Set Frequency" (8B04) :

    SET failed on device eth4 ; Operation not permitted.

 *     eth4 connected to ESSID "airlive" at FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

Posto anche un iwconfig

```
gentoo-notebook luca # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth3      no wireless extensions.

eth4      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"airlive"  Nickname:"zd1211"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:4F:62:0B:EB:0A

          Bit Rate=24 Mb/s

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=35/100

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

...e un lsusb

```
gentoo-notebook luca # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

rimango in attesa di consigli etc...

----------

